# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Legion Private Sever

## muellmann

Hi,

i am able to unlock Lua on Mac OS X. Now search the correct Version for Probably Engine but can't find. Wich version I need for WoW Legion Patch 7.1.5 (23420) and where I can download it?. Cause the actual version won't work. I tried also NerdPack, but won't work too.

----------


## Maxsense

Searched on google about legion client and found this page as best result

https://wowmortal.com/download.php

I think they have a MAC client on their download page.

----------


## Maxsense

Searched on google about legion client and found this page as best result

https://wowmortal.com/download.php

I think they have a MAC client on their download page.

----------

